# Problema con  amplififcador de guitarra Crate gx80



## chinoelvago (Oct 11, 2014)

hola a todos me trajeron un ampli de guitarra para arreglar marca crate gx80 bien yo le dije no se mucho pero me fijo si lo puedo arreglar buen en fin solo tenia algunas soldaduras frias por eso no prendia, lo pruebo con una lampara en serie todo bien listo lo arregle pero no resulta que la lampara se enciende si tengo el parlante conectado, ahora si prende el ampli y despues conecto el parlante anda joya me podrian orientar la etapa de pontencia tiene un tip142-y tip147 busque el esquema y no encuentro gracias por su ayuda ...

dentro de un rato subo fotos estoy esprando que se cargue el celu jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

Tenés tensión en la salida , medila en dc sin parlante  ! por eso.

Fijate éste es parecido :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/etapa-salida-amplificador-crate-gx120-guitarra-105741/


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 11, 2014)

si medí tensión ala salida y tengo 4mv sin el parlante pero cuando prendo el equipo con el equipo conectado se prende la lampara y mido la tension en el parlante y tengo 7 volts


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 11, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola a todos me trajeron un ampli de guitarra para arreglar marca crate gx80 bien yo le dije no se mucho pero me fijo si lo puedo arreglar buen en fin solo tenia algunas soldaduras frias por eso no prendia, lo pruebo con una lampara en serie todo bien listo lo arregle pero no resulta que la lampara se enciende si tengo el parlante conectado, ahora si prende el ampli y despues conecto el parlante anda joya me podrian orientar la etapa de pontencia tiene un tip142-y tip147 busque el esquema y no encuentro gracias por su ayuda ...
> 
> dentro de un rato subo fotos estoy esprando que se cargue el celu jajaj


 

@chinoelvago Ya buscaste el GT-80 en vez del GX-80 o tambien el GX-120 que es casi identica la etapa de salida Porque de ese si hay de todo es decir diagrama y demas

Mas simebargo por aqui esta parte de la etapa:


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 11, 2014)

Gracias por la ayuda pero que parte debo revisar del ampli el porque de esto no tendría que tener un retardo para el parlante por el plop al encenderse


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 15, 2014)

Consulto los diodos zener que están en la fuente del pre tiene que ser de 5w o están sobredimensionado
Gracias por la ayuda y la paciencia


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 15, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> Consulto los diodos zener que están en la fuente del pre tiene que ser de 5w o están sobredimensionado
> Gracias por la ayuda y la paciencia


 

@chinoelvago Son de 5W 1N5333 con 3W va bien, pero recuerda que la fuente es del GX-120-212 no del GX-80, por cierto debes ajustar las Bias, puede que se debe ese pequeño voltaje DC a la salida a parlante.


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 15, 2014)

Si, lo pensé, pero no es raro que solo cuando enciendo el ampli con el parlante conectado aparecen los 7v, pero cuando lo enciendo sin el parlante aparece 4mv, luego conecto el parlante y funciona bien

En este caso tambien seria de 7mv el bias gx80 trae un tip147,142

Se que por ahí este mal, pero para medir el bias solo tengo que esperar unos minutos y medir ya que la entrada esta cortocircuitada no?

He estuve midiendo y tengo del bias 3.5mv

Bueno ya ajuste el bias a 7.5mv y nada sigue igual

Ya es tarde pero pregunto por dudas no se si tendrá algo que ver pero las pruebas las hice sin el reverb conectado tendrá algo que ver


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2014)

Todo lo que estás preguntando está aqui : Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas 

Tendrás que seguir revisando dónde está el problema . . .


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 29, 2014)

hola otra vez acá estuve revisando los transistores y encontré un 2n3440 que esta malo y lo malo que encuentro este en nungun lado  saben algún reemplazo gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

En que lugar va puesto ese transistor ?


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 29, 2014)

va despues del par diferencial de entrada estos son unos 2n5087


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

Tensión de alimentación ?


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 29, 2014)

35 Volts digo que esta mal por que me da 654 midiendo en continuidad


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 29, 2014)

chinoelvago dijo:


> 35 Volts digo que esta mal por que me da 654 midiendo en continuidad



Y esa lectura que tienes entre que terminales la esta dando? probaste las lecturas con los demás terminales e invirtiendo la polaridad del tester?


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 29, 2014)

Entre base colector y base emisor



Las inverti y no mide nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

O sea mide infinito ?


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 30, 2014)

si no hay continuidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2014)

Tampoco debería haber continuidad entre colector y emisor , en ambos sentidos.

Y entonces estaría bueno.


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 30, 2014)

bueno de hfe tiene 70 lo mas curios que ahora los volvi a soldar y no puedo regular el bias jaajja


----------

